# Juices - What's Missing?



## brad511

What juices would you like to see? Or rather, what juices are not available anymore that you really miss vaping?

Both occasional and
Everyday vapes


----------



## kev mac

brad511 said:


> What juices would you like to see? Or rather, what juices are not available anymore that you really miss vaping?
> 
> Both occasional and
> Everyday vapes


bradS@ I'm lucky that my taste is simple and I DIY my adv.Thing is it's a simple menthol tobacco but sometimes it comes out so much better although I try to stay as consistent w/ the recipe as possible, drives me nuts.Consistency in my DIY is what i'd like to see.


----------



## Silver

Interesting question you bring up @brad511 

For me personally there's not much missing on the juice front. There's actually so many new juices coming out now that it is so difficult to even keep up. And there are flavour families to suit most. 

Perhaps my only request would be for more good quality local tobaccoes. 

Welcome to the forum by the way, hope you have a good stay

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Andre

Yip, agree with @Silver. Enough quality locally made juices to satisfy the most discerning palate. And on the local tobacco front we now have NETs (Naturally Extracted Tobacco) at last in the form of Ashy Bac and Sweet Bac by Mike's Mega Mixes.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Yip, agree with @Silver. Enough quality locally made juices to satisfy the most discerning palate. And on the local tobacco front we now have NETs (Naturally Extracted Tobacco) at last in the form of Ashy Bac and Sweet Bac by Mike's Mega Mixes.



Thank you @Andre 

Am struggling to keep up with the new juices

Its quite amazing how things have changed. A year ago, if there was a new line of juice available (imported or local) it was a big thing - and most of us would have tried it as soon as it was out and have discussed our impressions.

Nowadays, a few lines come out and are announced and one doesnt get round to it...

Not complaining - this is fantastic!!

I just need to get off the forum and start tasting more juice. Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Never found a perfect Coffee or Coconut only juice... still searching...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thank you @Andre
> 
> Am struggling to keep up with the new juices
> 
> Its quite amazing how things have changed. A year ago, if there was a new line of juice available (imported or local) it was a big thing - and most of us would have tried it as soon as it was out and have discussed our impressions.
> 
> Nowadays, a few lines come out and are announced and one doesnt get round to it...
> 
> Not complaining - this is fantastic!!
> 
> I just need to get off the forum and start tasting more juice. Lol


No doubt about it - and we would have tried them all. Now, it is just impossible. You have to choose based on what you think you like or will like. Even so, my juice cupboard is overflowing. 
Have taken just a few toots of both Ashy Bac and Sweet Bac - real, authentic tobaccos. The Ashy Bac reminds me some of HHV's Maple Eh, but just way better on the tobacco taste. I believe this took a year to develop and it shows!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> No doubt about it - and we would have tried them all. Now, it is just impossible. You have to choose based on what you think you like or will like. Even so, my juice cupboard is overflowing.
> Have taken just a few toots of both Ashy Bac and Sweet Bac - real, authentic tobaccos. The Ashy Bac reminds me some of HHV's Maple Eh, but just way better on the tobacco taste. I believe this took a year to develop and it shows!



Thanks @Andre - much appreciated for that feedback
I will get onto it hopefully soon... along with a few others from that line...


----------



## Wesley

I really miss Hurricane Vapours Vanilla Sky and Sunshine Cured tobaccoes. But @Mike's Ashybac tastes very similar to Sunshine Cured.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> I really miss Hurricane Vapours Vanilla Sky and Sunshine Cured tobaccoes. But @Mike's Ashybac tastes very similar to Sunshine Cured.



Thanks @Wesley - and I love Sunshine Cured Tobacco from HV! Was actually quite upset when they no longer were being brought in. I have one little bottle left in 18mg and its on the ration rotation 

Glad to hear about Ashybac - you have made my tobacco morning


----------



## Wesley

Silver said:


> Thanks @Wesley - and I love Sunshine Cured Tobacco from HV! Was actually quite upset when they no longer were being brought in. I have one little bottle left in 18mg and its on the ration rotation
> 
> Glad to hear about Ashybac - you have made my tobacco morning


While you're at it, give his Lime Party a go as well. Nice, sour and tangy juice with hints of sweetness.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie

I think if you have not found a ADV with all the juices currently available on the market you best bet will be to get into DIY and make something that you would like to vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Boombies nana cream

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ashTZA

a local supplier of Vape Orenda's - Whirling Dervish. Or a locally made juice with the exact same flavour profile.

It may exist but I just don't know about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Never found a perfect Coffee or Coconut only juice... still searching...


Perhaps this could be the start of your diy journey Rob. 

I believe that FA espresso and FA coconut are superb concentrates. 

I should have some incoming in the next few weeks. Will report back if there's truth to the stories. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Perhaps this could be the start of your diy journey Rob.
> 
> I believe that FA espresso and FA coconut are superb concentrates.
> 
> I should have some incoming in the next few weeks. Will report back if there's truth to the stories.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



@Yiannaki I have tried the DIY route twice... I don't have the temperament or patience for DIY... I am more than happy that I have found some more juices to vape so far... but I'm sure I will play again... I'm still learning about coils and TC... DIY Juice may be my next project...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Koeksusters! And Malva Pudding, with fresh hot homemade custard 

Seriously though, a good savoury Vape will do well with me, something spicy or salty. All the sweetness out there just becomes too much sometimes. A nice curry maybe?


----------



## Chris du Toit

@BumbleBee have you tried Mike's Mega Mixes Biscuit Dreams? Tastes like salty, buttery cookie dough. Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

Chris du Toit said:


> @BumbleBee have you tried Mike's Mega Mixes Biscuit Dreams? Tastes like salty, buttery cookie dough. Very nice!


I second that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> Koeksusters! And Malva Pudding, with fresh hot homemade custard
> 
> Seriously though, a good savoury Vape will do well with me, something spicy or salty. All the sweetness out there just becomes too much sometimes. A nice curry maybe?



The offer is still open for my "Lait De Poisson" - pm me your address


----------



## Chris du Toit

Wesley said:


> I second that!


Takes me back to when I was younger and my mom was making peanut butter cookies and I used to lick the bowl clean of the dough


----------



## BumbleBee

Chris du Toit said:


> @BumbleBee have you tried Mike's Mega Mixes Biscuit Dreams? Tastes like salty, buttery cookie dough. Very nice!


I have indeed, and it's amazing  that butter really shines though, reminds me of a freshly baked shortbread. A truly exceptional dessert vape but not what I'd class as a savoury vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Ok I get what you're after @BumbleBee... bacon and eggs breakfast vape! Drooooool!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> The offer is still open for my "Lait De Poisson" - pm me your address


No no my friend, I'm after savoury, not putrefied

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Chris du Toit said:


> Ok I get what you're after @BumbleBee... bacon and eggs breakfast vape! Drooooool!


Yes! The eggs on toast, with salt and pepper, and fried onions


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> No no my friend, I'm after savoury, not putrefied



Then somehow I doubt you'd be interested in the sequel: "Surströmming"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surströmming

"When opened, the contents release a strong and sometimes overwhelming odour; the dish is ordinarily eaten outdoors. According to a Japanese study, a newly opened can of surströmming has one of the most putrid food smells in the world, even more so than similarly fermented fish dishes such as the Korean _Hongeohoe_ or Japanese _Kusaya_.[1]:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

"Homer Simpson voice"... Hmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> Then somehow I doubt you'd be interested in the sequel: "Surströmming"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surströmming
> 
> "When opened, the contents release a strong and sometimes overwhelming odour; the dish is ordinarily eaten outdoors. According to a Japanese study, a newly opened can of surströmming has one of the most putrid food smells in the world, even more so than similarly fermented fish dishes such as the Korean _Hongeohoe_ or Japanese _Kusaya_.[1]:


Dude, you need help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Seriously though, bacon and eggs on toast, I can see myself vaping this all day.


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, you need help



Hey - I've no intention of trying it but it's quite popular in Sweden


----------



## method1

Found these:

http://decadentvapours.com/shop/savoury/roast-beef/

http://www.grooveejuice.com/peace-a-pizza/

pizza could be… interesting..


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> Hey - I've no intention of trying it but it's quite popular in Sweden


Sweden can keep it, right now I'm quite glad to be firmly stuck right here in South Africa 

So who's got a boerewors vape for me?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

method1 said:


> Found these:
> 
> http://decadentvapours.com/shop/savoury/roast-beef/
> 
> http://www.grooveejuice.com/peace-a-pizza/
> 
> pizza could be… interesting..


Whaaaaaat.... Is gonna have to wrap my mod with barb wire so I don't eat it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TiemieX

Biltong flavour?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> Found these:
> 
> http://decadentvapours.com/shop/savoury/roast-beef/
> 
> http://www.grooveejuice.com/peace-a-pizza/
> 
> pizza could be… interesting..


TFA has Pizza, Bacon and Chicken Waffles. I've tried the bacon, it's good but not salty at all. Downside is that it reeks! Would love to try the pizza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

TiemieX said:


> Biltong flavour?


Think Chilli Bites


----------



## Chris du Toit

TiemieX said:


> Biltong flavour?


Winner winner biltong dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kev mac

Yiannaki said:


> Perhaps this could be the start of your diy journey Rob.
> 
> I believe that FA espresso and FA coconut are superb concentrates.
> 
> I should have some incoming in the next few weeks. Will report back if there's truth to the stories.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Has anyone heard of or used a DIY concentrate called sub zero I'm assuming it's a menthol and can be used as such?


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> Has anyone heard of or used a DIY concentrate called sub zero I'm assuming it's a menthol and can be used as such?



Hi @kev mac

I've only heard of the ready made juice by Halo called sub zero. Haven't heard of such a DIY concentrate. Maybe @drew or one of the DIY experts can advise


----------



## drew

Silver said:


> Hi @kev mac
> 
> I've only heard of the ready made juice by Halo called sub zero. Haven't heard of such a DIY concentrate. Maybe @drew or one of the DIY experts can advise



I've also only heard of Halo's Sub Zero e-liquid but will have a look and see if I can find a concentrate by that name.

Off the subject.. but I wouldn't have known I was tagged in this post if I hadn't read the thread, no alert for some reason.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

drew said:


> I've also only heard of Halo's Sub Zero e-liquid but will have a look and see if I can find a concentrate by that name.
> 
> Off the subject.. but I wouldn't have known I was tagged in this post if I hadn't read the thread, no alert for some reason.


Are you using Tapatalk? 

Reason for my asking is because I'm having the same issue with tapatalk


----------



## drew

Yiannaki said:


> Are you using Tapatalk?
> 
> Reason for my asking is because I'm having the same issue with tapatalk





Yiannaki said:


> Are you using Tapatalk?
> 
> Reason for my asking is because I'm having the same issue with tapatalk



Nope, on a PC. New posts seem to be alerting fine but the tag didn't. Maybe just an isolated incident, will have to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@drew I've noticed the same happening to me.


----------



## drew

Silver said:


> Hi @kev mac
> 
> I've only heard of the ready made juice by Halo called sub zero. Haven't heard of such a DIY concentrate. Maybe @drew or one of the DIY experts can advise



I wasn't able to find any concentrates that go by sub zero from the manufacturers I know and google didn't turn up anything else either.

As far as icey menthols go...

Flavour Art - Arctic Menthol. Pre-mixed icey menthol.
Flavor West - Extreme Ice. Pre-mixed icey menthol.
TFA - No pre-mix. DIY mixture of menthol, mints and koolada.

Thanks @Mike, that tag worked fine so it seems things are back to normal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brad511

I really appreciate the replies everyone  so it's a definite that savory flavours are missing...and the odd coffee/coconut flavour...

I'm going to hit the drawing board and have a look see what I can come up with.


----------



## Rob Fisher

brad511 said:


> I really appreciate the replies everyone  so it's a definite that savory flavours are missing...and the odd coffee/coconut flavour...
> 
> I'm going to hit the drawing board and have a look see what I can come up with.



@brad511 please note that if you plan to market a line of juices on the forum that you will need to sign up as a vendor before doing so.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## brad511

Rob Fisher said:


> @brad511 please note that if you plan to market a line of juices on the forum that you will need to sign up as a vendor before doing so.



I am aware of that as of 10 minutes ago lol.

Also I must thank everyone on the forum for being very welcoming and helpful. I feel right at home so thanks to everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JackalR

Im with @dr phil what I'd love to get my hands on is bombies nanas cream. Its just one of those flavours that ill keep going back to. Got ncv all juices except the limited edition and both anml juices and while both anml and ncv are amazing even better than nanas cream it is something ill always go back to. 

Also I'd also love to get smax irish princess (the coffee one) that to me hit the coffee on the head. Beauty if a flavour.

I at a stage wanted to go into diy to only exclusively try replicate nanas cream but I heard that some of the concentrates used to make it arent being made anymore but I could be wrong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brad511

JackalR said:


> Im with @dr phil what I'd love to get my hands on is bombies nanas cream. Its just one of those flavours that ill keep going back to. Got ncv all juices except the limited edition and both anml juices and while both anml and ncv are amazing even better than nanas cream it is something ill always go back to.
> 
> Also I'd also love to get smax irish princess (the coffee one) that to me hit the coffee on the head. Beauty if a flavour.
> 
> I at a stage wanted to go into diy to only exclusively try replicate nanas cream but I heard that some of the concentrates used to make it arent being made anymore but I could be wrong



I must agree with the nana cream, I myself went and tried making a clone only to fail on numerous attempts. However mislead attempts has proven to be quite successful in making other juices that I now DIY as a daily vape.

Smax Irish princess has had some good reviews from what I've seen, I'm so disappointed that I never got around to tasting it.

As far as ANML looper goes, I've found a few clones that have been spot on to an extent but they all missing a certain taste that nobody seems to be able to replicate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

Lol you guys heard the saying "forget about the past and look to the furure"? So many great new juices are available and we lucky cause its just getting better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love the new avatar @Paulie! Much more appropriate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR

But it still won't replace nanas. And tis a sad day today vaping the last of my nanas cream. When I bought it I was like Meh if I like it I'll buy more. Loved it and then thought well if it's this good surely they'll keep on making it. 

Alas this wasn't the case. Lesson learned if I like something buy all the stock and sell it later for more cus it's a rare item lol


----------



## Paulie

JackalR said:


> But it still won't replace nanas. And tis a sad day today vaping the last of my nanas cream. When I bought it I was like Meh if I like it I'll buy more. Loved it and then thought well if it's this good surely they'll keep on making it.
> 
> Alas this wasn't the case. Lesson learned if I like something buy all the stock and sell it later for more cus it's a rare item lol



Next time i buy from them for personal stuff ill msg u and see if you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackalR

Thanks @Paulie appreciate the offer. Please keep me informed 

Regards

JackalR


----------



## Nightwalker

Right now. All juices are missing. Payday is only a day away...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide

Rob Fisher said:


> Never found a perfect Coffee or Coconut only juice... still searching...



Also still looking for a coffee vape, almost wanted to ask nespresso if they would consider venturing into the vaping business, maybe one day. As regards coconut, I am really loving Complex Chaos Coconut Comfort, in my daily rotation, very refreshing and not overpowering, in my humble noob opinion, one of the best I have vaped.


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarkSide said:


> Also still looking for a coffee vape, almost wanted to ask nespresso if they would consider venturing into the vaping business, maybe one day. As regards coconut, I am really loving Complex Chaos Coconut Comfort, in my daily rotation, very refreshing and not overpowering, in my humble noob opinion, one of the best I have vaped.



This is an old thread... I have found a good coffee Vape. Frappe from Milk Lab.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/milk-lab/products/frappe-100ml


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Subtlety. Originality. The juice world is missing both these key elements to elevate it to connoisseur activity. Well local juices at least.

Where is out Milkman or Moondust?!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nightwalker said:


> Right now. All juices are missing. Payday is only a day away...


I have to make 3 bottles last till Friday and all of them have a third gone already. Whelp... moan... weep...


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Mods, where's the facepalm icon?
> 
> Clearly, it's fine for you to have an opinion.
> 
> In a couple of posts you've managed to imply that:
> 
> 1.)local juices are not of a high standard
> 2.)it's not surprising that other people don't have your magical tastebuds.
> 
> But anyone else's opinion is cheeky?


Ya I must say, trutyfully, Intl. juices were always a hit or miss with me.

I either thought, f*** I paid R250 for this mediocre uninspiring stuff. Or it rocked my world. Its totally understanble when you look at the US distribution system. Look at it in its entirety. Some of the best US juices have never gone "commercial" on the distro front.

Local juice of new has learned from all we were exposed to, so it's generally rocks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Effjh

Not sure if these have been mentioned, but I would like some authentic South African flavours like:
Milktart
Malva pudding with custard
Koeksusters
The whole Steri Stumpi range
Brandy and Coke

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kamiel

Effjh said:


> Not sure if these have been mentioned, but I would like some authentic South African flavours like:
> Milktart
> Malva pudding with custard
> Koeksusters
> The whole Steri Stumpi range
> Brandy and Coke



This.

Besides the Brandy and Coke (no idea what that tastes like). 

Sticking with the South African favourites theme, somebody make a Speckled Eggs flavour. Please! Also, butter biscuits. And peppermint pudding!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel

I think what we're missing in SA is just that bit extra in our methodology. American juice makers have the advantages of bigger general budgets and general access to exotic ingredients and ideal environments. If you look at what Five Pawns or Phillip Rocke do to achieve their flavours, it's pedantic to the levels of a top class winery. We certainly have the culture to recreate the same processes (they're not overtly different from making beer, wine or spirits which we do quite well I believe) but the nature of niche movements over here is that the numbers just don't add up in the same astronomical way. In other words, local ejuices are more like microbreweries, working with limited space, budgets, time and ingredients to get to market. And it's not even the mass market.

Maybe what we need is for the juice makers to come together, form a big business, hire a Californian juice consultant and invest in a dedicated laboratory/repackage an old winery, with clean rooms and barrels for all of our okes to experiment in methods and develop gourmet offerings on par with the import lines. If not that, then maybe a group of experts can get together and we can all crowdfund a world class lab for all our juicemakers to work in based on some sort of community exchange. 

That being said, I don't believe we are far behind the Western juice makers. If they did a census on the quality of each country's juice, I'm sure we'd figure pretty high up.


----------



## Alex

I wonder if it's possible to do a good steelworks juice?

Steelworks

1 shot of Rose's Kola Tonic (available at African Hut)
A splash of Angostura Bitters to taste (available at any liquor store)
Top up with ginger BEER (not ALE)
Always add ice at the end-- not before adding ingredients





Variations: You can also use half ginger beer, half soda water. You can also add a shot of Rose's Lime Juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Kamiel said:


> I think what we're missing in SA is just that bit extra in our methodology. American juice makers have the advantages of bigger general budgets and general access to exotic ingredients and ideal environments. If you look at what Five Pawns or Phillip Rocke do to achieve their flavours, it's pedantic to the levels of a top class winery. We certainly have the culture to recreate the same processes (they're not overtly different from making beer, wine or spirits which we do quite well I believe) but the nature of niche movements over here is that the numbers just don't add up in the same astronomical way. In other words, local ejuices are more like microbreweries, working with limited space, budgets, time and ingredients to get to market. And it's not even the mass market.
> 
> Maybe what we need is for the juice makers to come together, form a big business, hire a Californian juice consultant and invest in a dedicated laboratory/repackage an old winery, with clean rooms and barrels for all of our okes to experiment in methods and develop gourmet offerings on par with the import lines. If not that, then maybe a group of experts can get together and we can all crowdfund a world class lab for all our juicemakers to work in based on some sort of community exchange.
> 
> That being said, I don't believe we are far behind the Western juice makers. If they did a census on the quality of each country's juice, I'm sure we'd figure pretty high up.


Some of our juice makers already have and use all of that, including the barrels.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kamiel

Andre said:


> Some of our juice makers already have and use all of that, including the barrels.


It's more than just the barrels that I'm talking about. Like pallets, they're probably not that hard to come by. 

But I'll take your word for it, and believe it's just a matter of time before we catch up.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Ya I must say, trutyfully, Intl. juices were always a hit or miss with me.
> 
> I either thought, f*** I paid R250 for this mediocre uninspiring stuff. Or it rocked my world. Its totally understanble when you look at the US distribution system. Look at it in its entirety. Some of the best US juices have never gone "commercial" on the distro front.
> 
> Local juice of new has learned from all we were exposed to, so it's generally rocks.


Everybody always says 'taste is subjective' but yeah... guess nobody means it.


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Everybody always says 'taste is subjective' but yeah... guess nobody means it.



Taste is subjective. I wasn't tryin to imply its not.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Kamiel said:


> This.
> 
> Besides the Brandy and Coke (no idea what that tastes like).
> 
> Sticking with the South African favourites theme, somebody make a Speckled Eggs flavour. Please! Also, butter biscuits. And peppermint pudding!!!


Hi man, Mikes Mega Mixes has an awesome Butter biscuit type flavour. Biscuit dreams is the name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Taste is subjective. I wasn't tryin to imply its not.



My apologies. I was venting at the treatment certain members here like to dish out to an opinion.

Not you you're great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not you you're great.



Well, that's subjective too

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> I wonder if it's possible to do a good steelworks juice?
> 
> Steelworks
> 
> 1 shot of Rose's Kola Tonic (available at African Hut)
> A splash of Angostura Bitters to taste (available at any liquor store)
> Top up with ginger BEER (not ALE)
> Always add ice at the end-- not before adding ingredients
> 
> Variations: You can also use half ginger beer, half soda water. You can also add a shot of Rose's Lime Juice.



I've never seen a Ginger Beer flavourant.
I'd love one!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Well, that's subjective too


Bwahahaha... thanks mate I needed a joke shared today. Big ups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Alex said:


> I wonder if it's possible to do a good steelworks juice?
> 
> Steelworks
> 
> 1 shot of Rose's Kola Tonic (available at African Hut)
> A splash of Angostura Bitters to taste (available at any liquor store)
> Top up with ginger BEER (not ALE)
> Always add ice at the end-- not before adding ingredients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variations: You can also use half ginger beer, half soda water. You can also add a shot of Rose's Lime Juice.



But where is the spirits portion of this recipe ?? #NotAnAlcoholic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

shaunnadan said:


> But where is the spirits portion of this recipe ?? #NotAnAlcoholic



You haven't lived till you try a steelworks bro, available at any self respecting Golf Course. This is one incredibly refreshing drink on a hot day.

Here's another recipe I found. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/472244710903176860/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kamiel

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi man, Mikes Mega Mixes has an awesome Butter biscuit type flavour. Biscuit dreams is the name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, dude. I shall duly partake.


----------



## VapeGrrl

A fudge flavour


----------



## hyphen

Im still after a great cola .....


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

hyphen said:


> Im still after a great cola .....


Bro ask @steve if he still has some of his all time favorite cola 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Alex said:


> You haven't lived till you try a steelworks bro, available at any self respecting Golf Course. This is one incredibly refreshing drink on a hot day.
> 
> Here's another recipe I found. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/472244710903176860/



sounds like I need to visit ebotse tomorrow!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Going to re phrase something a little better here:

I would get excited about and throw money at things that are way off the mainstream and almost cannot be categorised. 

Hard to name examples off the top of my head but as an example I would like to find a 'spicy' juice for my collection. Like faint hints of black pepper and coriander would grab my interest if mentioned. 

Another thing I want to buy more of is incredibly gentle mixes. Almost bland but still nice. I would try a 'salad' type juice if ever I see it.

I find a good mellow vape eases olfactory fatigue from vaping a lot of colourful mixes. I get bad taste days and a GOOD but plain vape always sorts it out. I can always taste everything in my juices after a tank full of Milkman. Would be great to find more that are as subtle as that.

Recommendations welcomed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Lord Vetinari said:


> Going to re phrase something a little better here:
> 
> I would get excited about and throw money at things that are way off the mainstream and almost cannot be categorised.
> 
> Hard to name examples off the top of my head but as an example I would like to find a 'spicy' juice for my collection. Like faint hints of black pepper and coriander would grab my interest if mentioned.
> 
> Another thing I want to buy more of is incredibly gentle mixes. Almost bland but still nice. I would try a 'salad' type juice if ever I see it.
> 
> I find a good mellow vape eases olfactory fatigue from vaping a lot of colourful mixes. I get bad taste days and a GOOD but plain vape always sorts it out. I can always taste everything in my juices after a tank full of Milkman. Would be great to find more that are as subtle as that.
> 
> Recommendations welcomed!



For me, the Key Lime Yogurt from Dr. Crimmy's does the trick. Subtle creamy lime, not sweet, just enough flavouring.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wdnsdy

Can someone please make a blue bubblegum ice cream


----------



## Silver

Lord Vetinari said:


> Going to re phrase something a little better here:
> 
> I would get excited about and throw money at things that are way off the mainstream and almost cannot be categorised.
> 
> Hard to name examples off the top of my head but as an example I would like to find a 'spicy' juice for my collection. Like faint hints of black pepper and coriander would grab my interest if mentioned.
> 
> Another thing I want to buy more of is incredibly gentle mixes. Almost bland but still nice. I would try a 'salad' type juice if ever I see it.
> 
> I find a good mellow vape eases olfactory fatigue from vaping a lot of colourful mixes. I get bad taste days and a GOOD but plain vape always sorts it out. I can always taste everything in my juices after a tank full of Milkman. Would be great to find more that are as subtle as that.
> 
> Recommendations welcomed!



Hi @Lord Vetinari 
I am not a big fan of spicy juices but one that sticks to mind is Whirling Dervish from Vape Orenda. Its an import and I doubt its available locally. Was quite unusual. My review here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

I would love a Chinese Red Tea flavour


----------



## Nailedit77

I am currently working on a Pina colada cheesecake.... no one has something like this out, so lets c how it turns out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415

A granadilla juice would be gooood!


----------



## Alex

I think it would be good to have some liqueur vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Alex said:


> I think it would be good to have some liqueur vapes.


I was thinking the same today. I like my dessert vapes but can do with a touch less sweetness and a little bit of bite to them. Liquers seem so logical to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

Alex said:


> I think it would be good to have some liqueur vapes.


Well I do think Twisp have a limoncello flavour...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Duffie12 said:


> Well I do think Twisp have a limoncello flavour...



I tried it a while back on their Clearo @Duffie12 
Was quite nice


----------



## Duffie12

Silver said:


> I tried it a while back on their Clearo @Duffie12
> Was quite nice


Only problem I've had is that Twisp juices don't quite taste that nice in other devices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

